# How to record audio onto CD from 942



## rb71 (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm wondering how I can record audio from the 942 and get it onto a CD for playing in a CD player. I have a DVD recorder getting input from the TV-2 output, but it doesn't record CDs.


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

I'd use my computer. Hook the audio outputs from the 942 to the soundcard in my PC, record to a .wav file (Sound Recorder comes with Windows, if you don't have anything better), and then use the wizard in Nero to make an audio disk.


----------



## sgt940 (Jan 9, 2004)

Intervideo dvd copy 3, available at Best Buy and other places will strip the audio portion off of a DVD. It is a work around but record a dvd with the audio you want than use the program to strip the audio off to a CD. I am sure there are many other programs that will do this.


----------



## rb71 (Jul 10, 2005)

Unfortunately, my PC isn't close to the 942 signal, so I'd probably have to go the DVD-record route. I'm fairly stupid when it comes to DVD recording. Mainly, I don't want to burn a bunch of disks (-+ R) that can't be reused. Will the RW formats let me re-record on them after reading them from the PC, and do I need to "finalize" them before I read them on the PC?

Sorry for the off-topic DVD questions...

Thanks.


----------



## zipcom (Oct 14, 2005)

If you go to videohelp dot comm and search under tools for DVD to WAVE you will find a list of tools that should help. I have personally used #1 DVD audio ripper and it works well. Best of all you don't have to finalize a DVD-RW ( you can't really anyway) Just point the program to the VIDEO_TS file and it will do the rest. You can convert it to a .wav file and burn it to CD. 

Hope this helps,

Kipp


----------



## rb71 (Jul 10, 2005)

Okay, so as a test, I recorded some from a sat radio channel. The interesting thing was, the DVD recording had multiple chapters that didn't coincide with the songs. The result in transfering them to CD was that the songs were interrupted midstream as the chapter changed. Is there any way to merge these?


----------



## zipcom (Oct 14, 2005)

rb71 said:


> Okay, so as a test, I recorded some from a sat radio channel. The interesting thing was, the DVD recording had multiple chapters that didn't coincide with the songs. The result in transfering them to CD was that the songs were interrupted midstream as the chapter changed. Is there any way to merge these?


rb71,

are you using the software I recommended? Most recordable dvd players allow you to set the chapter marks. Mine are set to every 5 minutes but that can be changed very easily in the settings. Have you tried that?

Kipp


----------



## M Sparks (Sep 28, 2005)

I just saw that you don't have a computer near your 942, but in case anybody else is interested...

If you get a Sound Blaster Audigy card with a front connection panel, you can actually plug the optical cable in and record a PCM stream directly.

They are pretty expensive, but now that newer models are available (they have Audigy 2s and maybe Audigy 3s), you can probably find the older ones used for under $100.

They have a ton of useful inputs. Optical Digital in and out, Coax Digital, Stereo RCA In, 2 MIDI jacks, and a 1/4" input that can be used for a mic, or you can plug a guitar or keyboard directly into it. Pretty much everything but an XLR jack. You also get an IR remote.


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

M Sparks said:


> now that newer models are available (they have Audigy 2s and maybe Audigy 3s), you can probably find the older ones used for under $100.


Off-topic for this forum (especially since the OP said he doesn't have a nearby computer), but the state-of-the-art line of sound cards from Creative labs these days is the X-Fi series. X-Fi has better s/n ratios, dramatically more powerful audio processing for effects, etc. There never was an Audigy 3, the marketers at Creative skipped right from the Audigy 2 to the Audigy 4.


----------



## rb71 (Jul 10, 2005)

Sorry for letting this go off-topic.

Thanks for the help guys; I've got it worked out.

-Jeff


----------

